# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Pronouncing an old proverb

## James-Murdoch

I an very interested in Russian proverbs. 
My favorite is "Trust but Verify"  I have a spelling of the words, in English letters, but not the English phonetics.  The middle wout is "no"  but is the "O" pronounced as "AW" from the word LAW or as "U" as in the word "NUT"?  I think I have the two words, but could probably use some help with them too. 
Thank you.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

the middle wout? what on Earth are you talking about?   ::  
"trust but verify"
"Доверяй, но проверяй"
"doveryai, no proveryai" 
oh you meant the middle WORD  :: 
no - as in NOT

----------

